# Novice quandry



## Rhon (Mar 13, 2013)

After umpteen batches of soap, hours of research, giving gifts to family and friends as "test subjects", tweaking here and there, developing a favorite recipe for using all vegetable as well as one using some animal fats, I am ready to sell at our local farmer's market this spring. Here's the quandry: I have in the curing room (upstairs bedroom) over 400 bars of soap in various scents, colors, etc. I made a couple more batches today and want to make one more before day's end. How much do I need? I know it depends on the market and I will be the only "soaper" there and there haven't been soapers there in the recent past. The market is two days a week. My thought is, I have enough to start, but what if one sells out? I'm at least 4-6 weeks away from having more. How do you pros keep inventory? I understand you have a client base and/or experience with particular markets, but I hope you see my confusion. I continue to make soap and have 1000 bars that may or may not sell, or I stop now and have a shortage. Thoughts?


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in the same spot as you. I have no idea what I'm going to do as far as inventory.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 13, 2013)

I would take a variation of scents. Like 3 fruit, 3 beverage, 3 florals, 3 masculine or unisex, etc.. and if one sells out, substitute another scent in the same "family" for it for the next couple of weeks while you wait for it to cure. If anyone asks about buying more of a sold out scent, just smile and tell them that it was so popular that it sold out so you've got plenty more on the curing rack and it will be available in however many weeks, but in the meantime, I've brought this wonderful scent, would you care to try that one this week? Its all going to be trial and error. Since you don't know what will sell and what won't, making even MORE soap now could be quite counterproductive.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't do a farmers market, but for shows and festivals, I like to gauge my inventory by the crowd. Do you know the estimated amount of visitors on the days you will work the market during the season you work it? That may help you decide. I have a few soaps that I sell out of at every show and obviously make more of those, and less of the ones that are love/hate (like Anise scents, or Geranium, or Patchouli). My best sellers are scented with Lemongrass or Litsea, Almond, Lavender, and Mints, if that helps. 

So 8 days worth of selling a month? I think 300-500 soaps are probably a good starting point. Take note of what sells so you know to make larger batches of that for next month. The first month will give you a good average to work with.


----------



## Rhon (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for your input. One would think nearly 500 bars of soap (counting what I did today) would surely be a grand starting point. Now I can work on marketing. It does feel sort of "freeing" although a bit disappointing not to make more soap for awhile. Thanks again!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 14, 2013)

Shawnee sells her handmade soap for $6.00 each. If she sells 300 soaps a month, how many soaps would you need to sell in a year to become her soap apprentice?  Oh, the envy of it all! ;-)


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 14, 2013)

Rhon said:


> Thank you for your input. One would think nearly 500 bars of soap (counting what I did today) would surely be a grand starting point. Now I can work on marketing. It does feel sort of "freeing" although a bit disappointing not to make more soap for awhile. Thanks again!



I know the feeling...I love making soap...I love marketing soap...I even like setting up for a show and displaying soap...I HATE uploading soap to my website/Etsy store. It's so monotonous! Like data entry. Ugh!
I don't really NEED to make more soap at the moment...but I WANT to make more soap :?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 14, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Shawnee sells her handmade soap for $6.00 each. If she sells 300 soaps a month, how many soaps would you need to sell in a year to become her soap apprentice?  Oh, the envy of it all! ;-)



Bwahaha! If only I sold 300 soaps a month! Shows/Festivals/Markets are great for sales...online is much slower :-|
If and when I am able to open a store front...I will certainly be taking on a Soaper's Apprentice - "Apply Within" 
(My business plan is not JUST a soap store, but definitely includes my soaps and a soaping area )


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 14, 2013)

Last year, I was constantly playing catch-up, so I'm thinking lots of soap. This year, I'm going to be "ready." Between Summer markets & festivals & Winter craft shows, 400 soaps really doesn't seem like a lot.


----------



## karol (Mar 14, 2013)

Off topic, but hopefully you've got all the legal "things" in place too.  I made sure I had liability insurance before I started selling to the public at large.  Even if your market doesn't require proof of such, it's foolish not to have it in place.


----------



## Rhon (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, indeed I will be covered with liability insurance. I work too hard and too long to have some sue happy person try to take it all away. It's not required here but neither are vehicle inspections; but I keep my truck in good working order to stay safe.


----------



## green soap (Mar 17, 2013)

Estimating how many of each soaps can be nerve wracking.  I was in the same situation last May, when I started doing a farmer's market every week (still doing it).  

Inventory is important.  Take note of what scents or types of soaps sell best, then make batches of the best selling ones right away, so you have a cured batch when they get depleted.

Inevitably you will run out of the popular ones.  I was really worried about this, but if you are out of one type, offer other scents that are similar, and folks will buy them too (usually).  Then they get really happy when their favorite is back on your display.  I think folks learn to appreciate the cure time as good things having to wait.  I explain that after it is made the soap can be used, but it is not as good as it can be so i do not sell it before it is cured.  Just like good wine and cheese (tell them that).


----------



## Rhon (Mar 17, 2013)

This is going to sound crazy; but when I think of actually attempting to sell my soap, I get almost "queasy". I can "what if" myself right out of the plan if I think about it too long. I will just have to "do it scared" and pray for a good outcome. I really want to make soap as a business at some point, when this ol' body says it can't take anymore abuse in my day job. I'm an RN in private practice which means both the physical and mental strain can really take a toll. For those who pray.....remember me....PULLEEEEZE!:???:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2013)

karol makes a very good point.  Make sure you have your licenses and insurance in place before you start to sell.  Depending on which country you are in you may have legislature to deal with as well.

If you have room to make more soap, make more soap, it's not like it has an expiry date and if it keeps you ahead of the curve then you are in great shape.

Congrats on being ready to make the jump into selling, it's a lot of fun!


----------

